# What did you get new.......



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

this winter for this years fishing?
Rods, Reels, Baits, Boats, Lures or fishin buddies, heck tell'em all.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Just for the record, 1 kistler LTA helium flippin stick.
1 Daiwa PT33S, 2 G Loomis Bronzeback series rods and
a dozen or so spinnerbait and crankbait and jigs etc. etc.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

A new used boat. I'll let you know what else when I get my income tax return.


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

In two different side jobs i got a lowance 100c(job 1) ,and 12 misc. shakespeare rods, 2 abu-garcia's, 2 shimano spinning reels, and 1 pflueger spinning, (job 2) ! Not bad for a days work.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

one bait shop lol


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

berkley line spooler
rapala 50lb digital scale
rod holder for boat
boat towel 
rapala plier set
new line
10ft crappie rod
quantum hypercast reel
shimano curado baitcaster
lures, lures, lures
worms, worms, worms
jigs, jigs, jigs.

new casting deck in my boat and live well areation system (yet to be done need to get on it though)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually have nothing new for this year, and dont plan on buying another rod or reel for years..I currently have 14 baitcasting reels with rods, and 27 spinning reels with rods..And I catch less fish now than I did years ago when I only has 1 rod and reel.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Minn Kota maxxium 101lb thrust trolling motor
Lowrance lcx 15mt sonar/gps
7'6'' H Allstar with a curado
6'10'' MH Allstar with a curado

senkos
tubes
spinnerbaits
jigs
drop-shot weights and hooks
finesse worms


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

I got some new rods and reels, and some tackle, waiting till the bigger outdoor shows start and will pick up a few more stuff I need to get.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

No longer landlocked!  Got a new, used boat. 1996 Hydra-Sports


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

Lowerence x71 (got it last fall and didnot have the time to mount it.) 2 mitchell 300X combos, not top of the line but a big improvement over what I was using. and a bunch of lures. .....I saw some open water on sandusky bay this weekend, its getting closer. Can't wait.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

2 Quantum Accurist PT's, Loads of crankbaits, a new spinner bait box, loads of plastics, some hooks and weights. Oh yeah, I will be getting a new flippin/pitchin rod and another cranking rod. Can't wait!


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

For the boat: 65 lb thrust trolling motor, bilge pump, 2 new batteries, trailer bunk guide ons, bilge pump & winch cable.
For the fishing arsenal: 3 new combos including an 8 ft crappie rod & a Spirex Fish Eagle combo. A bunch of crankbaits, tubes & spinners. 
Price on master card $750.00
Open water priceless


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Some small spinnerbaits and crankbaits
Lizards with red on bottom
Line spooling station (no more using pencil and feet)
Just enough to get me ready for this year!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

not impressive here, but:

got a new Catmaxx combo for flattie fishing. 
A new open face spinning rig for cattin
2 X-Raps gold and silver
a couple small spinnerbaits
a small buzzbait
a couple topwater baits for nightfishing ponds
some tubes for the river smallies mainly just hope the river gets down to where I like it this year!
also still want another crappie rig that also doubles as a bluegill and creek chub rod for cat bait


----------



## Skooky (Apr 21, 2004)

so far, Mostly small stuff here..
Spinners
Jigs
tubes
misc plastics

submersible fish attractor lights- I'm looking forward to trying these out!
new rod holders for the boat


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , I feel realy left out !  All I got this winter was the words - work , work & more work !  i cant wait til spring so I can fish out of the boat Greenfish77


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

JACK(Flathunter)...LOL......LOL...HEHEHE!

Man sounds like a pretty good collection you got going on now..but it sounds as if thier collecting DUST instead of fish..heheh.
Well if ya ever want to part(sell) with any of those Baitrunner spinning reels, ya know who to ask(SMILE)...i'll be glad to help ya out buddy.


By the way, what ever made you go buy all that stuff anyway....?.....oops!

As for me personally, I bought this winter:
Bulk spools of Gamakatsu G-power line, 4 new 12' & 13' Euro carp rods, 2 Delkim Plus bite alarms, LOADS of new baiting gear(catapults, ect.) TONS of new flavorings, a Fox Evo Classic Brolly(shelter), more luggage(for carpin), bedchair, new baits, rain gear and a fishing truck(pick-up).....and ive still got many more items to purchase before Aprils Fishing Events start.


Scott


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm picking up the new boat this weekend. I got my two new fishfinders from Cabelas yesterday, and my $600 Bass Pro Shops order is due in Friday. The BPS order includes crankbaits, senkos, net, rod & reel, tourny cull system just to name a few.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Daiwa PT33SH 7.1:1 baitcaster
PLANO 777tackle box......1st one in at least 15 years.
5 Bagley Small Fry Shad shallow driving crankbaits.HARD TO FIND anymore.
4 Bombers
2 Bandits
Some big spools of Berkley Photochromic line.....HARD TO FIND


----------



## T_hook (Mar 1, 2005)

I got a new quantam baitcaster can't wait to try out.some bleeding tubes and a couple beetle spins.I know it's not much yet but i'm not done.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jonboat  Other than that........nothing. I can survive with what I have  Just remember.......all the fancy toys don't help ya catch the fish.......they help you catch your appeal


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Got my new TDS103PSD today, $85.00 NIB from ebay........nice


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Minn Kota Maxxum 55 and 10 bags of Senkos


----------

